# New Profile Posts



## BandCollector (Jan 30, 2018)

Can anyone fill me in on exactly what the New Profile Posts (which appears on the right side of the home page) is.  The postings cannot be accessed and I can't quite figure what its purpose is.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

That is on your profile page. You can change it daily or comment on other persons updates


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

Your last update was Oct


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 30, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> That is on your profile page. You can change it daily or comment on other persons updates



Sorry, but I still don't know what that means.  What can be changed daily?  How do you comment on other person's updates.  I went to my Profile Page and it is so convoluted with so many categories that I can't make heads or tails from all of them.  I think I liked the old system much better.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

This is your profile post you can delete and update.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

And people can comment also.  I can delete what I said if I want.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 30, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> And people can comment also.  I can delete what I said if I want.



Thanks....I will keep on investigating.  I think I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok so from what I can figure out the "New Profile Posts" allow you to see someones profile, and allows you to add a comment to their profile. I was able(I think) to add this comment to Rings profile. Clicking three dots test.  I did this by clicking on the 3 dots in the lower right corner. I wasn't able to see my comment after I wrote it however. Rings feel free to delete my comment. Haven't figured out any usefulness of this option. 

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks....I will keep on investigating.  I think I will figure it out eventually.





gmc2003 said:


> Ok so from what I can figure out the "New Profile Posts" allow you to see someones profile, and allows you to add a comment to their profile. I was able(I think) to add this comment to Rings profile. Clicking three dots test.  I did this by clicking on the 3 dots in the lower right corner. I wasn't able to see my comment after I wrote it however. Rings feel free to delete my comment. Haven't figured out any usefulness of this option.
> 
> Chris



It should look like this where you update your status.. which is same as profile comments.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

Rings, I can see your message on my profile, but cannot see my message on your profile. 

Chris.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses .

From what I have gathered the New Profile Posts section really has little use or value to me personally.   Instead of becoming frustrated and confused by it I will just simply ignore it.  If I wish to discover something about a member I will PM him /her (ops now called Conversations) and communicate via that medium.   Sometimes change is not the greatest thing to some people.

Thanks all,

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2018)

I feel your pain John.  I can`t think of any use for it either.  If I want to learn about a member, I just click on his name and go to his profile page.
Gary


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> I feel your pain John.  I can`t think of any use for it either.  If I want to learn about a member, I just click on his name and go to his profile page.
> Gary



I tend to wonder who comes up with these convoluted new methods of doing things?

Life was so much simpler before.

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 31, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I tend to wonder who comes up with these convoluted new methods of doing things?
> 
> Life was so much simpler before.
> 
> ...



Not sure exactly what you want to do or know how to do. 
For messaging ? Changing your status update?


----------



## dr k (Jan 31, 2018)

I guess it's a tweet for SMF when someone visits your profile.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 31, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Not sure exactly what you want to do or know how to do.
> For messaging ? Changing your status update?



At this point I don't want to do anything...I will figure it out eventually.

Thanks for your help,

John


----------

